# Помогите оценить!



## olegoleg19742 (14 Дек 2016)

Помогите,пожалуйста, оценить данный аккордеон:И какие есть мнения о данном инструменте?Спасибо!


----------



## ze_go (15 Дек 2016)

егойное видео


----------



## olegoleg19742 (16 Дек 2016)

*ze_go*, Это понятно,а сколько он стоит?


----------



## olegoleg19742 (16 Дек 2016)

Из 235 просмотров никто не в курсе...Странно!И подозрительно как-то...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (16 Дек 2016)

olegoleg19742 (16.12.2016, 02:16) писал:


> ze_go, Это понятно,а сколько он стоит?


 Это Вам понятно, а вот нам - как раз-таки нет.
olegoleg19742 (16.12.2016, 22:16) писал:


> Из 235 просмотров никто не в курсе...Странно!И подозрительно как-то...


 Потому что у Вас - кот в мешке. Ценность инструмента не определяют по фотографиям.


----------



## olegoleg19742 (16 Дек 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (16.12.2016, 22:41) писал:


> oleg19742 (16.12.2016, 02:16) писал:ze_go, Это понятно,а сколько он стоит?
> Это Вам понятно, а вот нам - как раз-таки нет.
> olegoleg19742 (16.12.2016, 22:16) писал:
> Из 235 просмотров никто не в курсе...Странно!И подозрительно как-то...
> Потому что у Вас - кот в мешке. Ценность инструмента не определяют по фотографи


В соседних темах как раз по фото и определяют,и вполне успешно,я вам скажу!Ну типа:"выкинуть,продать,подарить детям,раздать меньшевикам,"итд.Чтобы внести ясность добавлю следущее:Инструмент строит(голоса между собой,-я имею ввиду,так как по камертону он слегка,на пару центов буквально, высит)механика в полном порядке,голоса,лайки компрессия-все ОК!Просто интересно-сколько тянет такой аппарат.С Ув!


----------



## rodiongork (16 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> В соседних темах как раз по фото и определяют,и вполне успешно,я вам скажу!Ну типа:"выкинуть,продать,подарить детям,раздать меньшевикам,"итд.


Я могу ошибаться, но вроде в тех случаях речь идет о вариантах с которыми "все ясно не глядя".

В вашем случае, возможно, ситуация несколько иная. Поищите по названию на Avito или E-bay. Немного другой ценовой диапазон. Но это значит что цена наверняка сильно зависит и подробностей о состоянии - и от желания покупателя купить именно ваш инструмент. Ну например по территориальной совместимости 

P.S. Хотя мне кажется что и для тех случаев и для этого подходит способ "выставить подороже и сбавлять цену каждый месяц". Разница м.б. только в том с какой цифры начинать.


----------



## zet10 (17 Дек 2016)

Инструмент ПОМОЙКА!
К фирме Скандалли не имеет ни какого отношения вообще! Кустарная подделка плохого пошива, на дураков! цена 50-60 деревянных, но лучше не покупайте!этот ужас Уже давно гуляет по Европе! Ну вот так коротенечко по теме,если у кого есть ещё вопросы задавайте, с удовольствием проконсультирую!... Кстати раньше это говнище называлось у них супер 6, сейчас наверное поумнели и заклеили название наклейкой на левой части корпуса для " баранов"! Вот фото классики, сравните... Есть что то общее?


P/s.поправка для недалеких людей ,которые ещё 100 раз будут задавать подобный вопрос на форуме и в жизни... Дизайн супер шестого не меняется  уже как минимум  50 лет! Это классика!


----------



## olegoleg19742 (21 Дек 2016)

*zet10*,Большие сомнения были у меня по этому инструменту.Вроде и атака,и динамика мало чем уступает супите и канторе(имеются в наличии),пиколки даже получше будут.Но тембрально эта штукень вызывала у меня,мягко говоря,недоумение.Понимаю,что итальянцы тембрально отличаются от немцев(Гуеррини президент,Супер-паоло-это то,что пробовал не очень давно)звучат посуше канторы,например,но в данном случае вообще ахтунг!Причем клавиатура шире и короче,гриф сильно развернутый назад-в общем крайне неудобно играть с непривычки.Повелся на это:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQCOsrsEcJ4
думал хороший инструмент.но не оправдал надежд.А Вы помогли развеять все сомнения до победного конца.Спасибо!


----------



## novikov-s-a (25 Янв 2017)

Доброго вам времени суток!
Аналогичная просьба, Оцените пожалуйста,вот этот инструмент.
Сам я человек далекий от музыкальных инструментов, поэтому мне крайне важно ваше мнение.
Баяну очень много лет, принадлежал моему деду (мне 31 год)
Инструмент долгое время хранился в холодном помещении, но в футляре.
Мне интересно, это самый обычный баян или все же тут тоже есть понятие Винтаж?
Заранее благодарен!


----------



## voldemar-60 (25 Янв 2017)

Как я понял, это баян "Мелодия". Обыкновенный ширпотреб советского производства, красная цена ему 3-5 т.р., при условии, что он в рабочем состоянии. Но внешний вид еще ни о чем не говорит.


----------



## avm (25 Янв 2017)

Увы, но самая обыкновенная кировская "Мелодия")) На "Авито" подобные продают от 1,5 тыс., в зависимости от состояния инструмента.


----------

